# Strezov Choir Summer GRAND FINALE: Flash Sale on all updated Choirs //ends Aug 24



## StrezovSampling (Jul 20, 2020)

Starting from July 20 we are proud to announce that all of our Next Generation Choir Series products will be encoded for the *Free Kontakt Player* as well as powered by the *NKS Native Control Standard*. In addition to that every choir will receive one major free update adding *Performance Patches* as well as new features and small improvements over the next weeks. Each week will see a different choir in the spotlight.

To celebrate the almost five years, since the first choir of the NGC Series was released, each choir will also be available at a stunning discount of 40% for one week after its update has been released.

Existing users will receive an update email and have to re-download the entire product again from their user account.

First in line is WOTAN Male Choir. Login into your Strezov User Account and download your free update or buy the product 40% off the Normal Retail Price. (Discount only available until July 27)


----------



## StefVR (Jul 20, 2020)

I was waiting for this so much. Unfortunately I got issues processing the payment. I trust the guys are checking my ticket.


----------



## Levon (Jul 20, 2020)

Great library! Looking forward to trying the update!


----------



## Robert_G (Jul 20, 2020)

Why now? I've made every excuse to not by Wotan/Freya and have been successful.....those excuses are no longer valid.


----------



## lettucehat (Jul 20, 2020)

Assuming Storm Choir Ultimate will eventually get its turn, I'm curious if people here consider it one of the best choral packages out there? I tend not to use much choir so I definitely don't need the more specialized libraries, and I already have whatever's in the EastWest cloud and Olympus Elements - real basic but already more than I need. Is SCU in the top tier, as it seems to me? There are so many options out there it's a bit overwhelming... my brain is already at capacity just researching string, percussion, and brass libraries.


----------



## MartinH. (Jul 20, 2020)

ALTM said:


> Assuming Storm Choir Ultimate will eventually get its turn, I'm curious if people here consider it one of the best choral packages out there? I tend not to use much choir so I definitely don't need the more specialized libraries, and I already have whatever's in the EastWest cloud and Olympus Elements - real basic but already more than I need. Is SCU in the top tier, as it seems to me? There are so many options out there it's a bit overwhelming... my brain is already at capacity just researching string, percussion, and brass libraries.



If you have more choirs than you need, then stop looking till you need more than you have. Who knows what will be released or on sale till then. It's a constantly evolving market after all.


----------



## zimm83 (Jul 21, 2020)

Will storm choir ultimate be in that deal ???


----------



## DANIELE (Jul 21, 2020)

Will the performance patch have the same limited number of syllables as in Storm Choir Ultimate?


----------



## StefVR (Jul 21, 2020)

Great customer support and great sounding library. Next will be Freya on my purchase adventure.


----------



## Geomir (Jul 21, 2020)

StrezovSampling said:


> Starting from July 20 we are proud to announce that all of our Next Generation Choir Series products will be encoded for the *Free Kontakt Player*


Congratulations for your decision! You just gained a new customer!


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Jul 21, 2020)

I'm an avid supporter of the Strezov libraries. Woton, Freya, Arva and Storm choir ultimate are must have libraries IMO. yes I'm a Strezov fanboy ❤


----------



## Levon (Jul 21, 2020)

I've got Wotan, Frejya and Storm Choir Ultimate already but hopefully I'll be able to complete my set if Arva goes on sale


----------



## Geomir (Jul 21, 2020)

@Levon and @Christopher Rocky 

Can Wotan and Freyja do soft? Or they are fff oriented like Storm Choir?


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 21, 2020)

Choirs are like instrumet libraries, they all sound differnt to a point and some can do what others can't.

I write a lot with choirs so having too many don't come into it with me lol


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 21, 2020)

zimm83 said:


> Will storm choir ultimate be in that deal ???



No StormChoir Ultimate won't be part of it, simply because it's less than a year since it's been released.


----------



## zimm83 (Jul 21, 2020)

Ok thanks.


----------



## zimm83 (Jul 21, 2020)

Christopher Rocky said:


> I'm an avid supporter of the Strezov libraries. Woton, Freya, Arva and Storm choir ultimate are must have libraries IMO. yes I'm a Strezov fanboy ❤


Strezov mega fan here !!!


----------



## Delboy (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi Strezov ... can you list the Choirs that will be updated so we can gauge whether we all have the funds for them as they get released
.. will it include Tropar and Storm Choir 1 .. if not Ultimate


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 21, 2020)

Delboy said:


> Hi Strezov ... can you list the Choirs that will be updated so we can gauge whether we all have the funds for them as they get released
> .. will it include Tropar and Storm Choir 1 .. if not Ultimate



Sure! The following choirs will be part of our summer special:


Rhodope 2 Ethnic Bulgarian Choir
Arva Children Choir
Freyja Female Choir
Wotan Male Choir


----------



## Levon (Jul 21, 2020)

Damn! Just made the mistake of listening to Rhodope 2. Demos remind me of the sound of "Marauders Arrive" from John Powell's Han Solo score. Guess I'll be purchasing Rhodope 2 in addition to Arva to complete my set.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jul 21, 2020)

Levon said:


> Damn! Just made the mistake of listening to Rhodope 2. Demos remind me of the sound of "Marauders Arrive" from John Powell's Han Solo score. Guess I'll be purchasing Rhodope 2 in addition to Arva to complete my set.


It's the same choir I think - live recorded of course. Strezov did the sessions.
oops, sorry - ain't helping you holding back


----------



## Geomir (Jul 21, 2020)

What about Wotan + Freyja? Do they complete each other? Do they belong in the same "range" or are they completely different products? Can they both do soft?


----------



## lettucehat (Jul 21, 2020)

Disappointed to hear Storm Choir Ultimate isn't included, but appreciate the advance warning so that we can make more informed choices. I too would be interested in hearing how Wotan + Freyja might work together as a sort of alternative to the SCU package.


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Jul 21, 2020)

Geomir said:


> What about Wotan + Freyja? Do they complete each other? Do they belong in the same "range" or are they completely different products? Can they both do soft?


They all compliment each other in tone and range, male, female and children. they can do very quiet and loud. there are some very good 'shouts' in wotan too (which can be achieved in programming a full velocity note in the syllable patch as well)

The syllable builder GUI is really great and all the libs are the same, you can export a phrase build into other choirs. attack and release curve faders are helpful too.

heres a quick export so you can hear the dynamics, soft/loud riding the mod wheel in the main syllable builder patch, (keep in mind there are lots of patches, legatos, divisions, clusters, whispers and shouts etc...) I haven't edited anything and its rather quiet with no mastering, be warned there's a shout midway through which is LOUD if you turned up your volume


----------



## Geomir (Jul 21, 2020)

Christopher Rocky said:


> They all compliment each other in tone and range, male, female and children. they can do very quiet and loud. there are some very good 'shouts' in wotan too (which can be achieved in programming a full velocity note in the syllable patch as well)
> 
> The syllable builder GUI is really great and all the libs are the same, you can export a phrase build into other choirs. attack and release curve faders are helpful too.
> 
> heres a quick export so you can hear the dynamics, soft/loud riding the mod wheel in the main syllable builder patch, (keep in mind there are lots of patches, legatos, divisions, clusters, whispers and shouts etc...) I haven't edited anything and its rather quiet with no mastering, be warned there's a shout midway through which is LOUD if you turned up your volume


Thank you for doing this! It sounds so great, so organic! And it's "naked", no "cheating" here! It's just excellent out of the box! This little demo was so convincing! I am bursting with GAS now!

But what am I supposed to eat next month? Grass? Stones? Ants?


----------



## Delboy (Jul 21, 2020)

Thks Strezov .. Brill will look out and get the others in the set then .. can you think about doing the Tropar and Storm 1 on a special discount bundle as well if you are not thinking or offering Storm Ultimate at discount this year.. even if only to members on here ... if you dont ask you dont get.


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Jul 22, 2020)

Geomir said:


> Thank you for doing this! It sounds so great, so organic! And it's "naked", no "cheating" here! It's just excellent out of the box! This little demo was so convincing! I am bursting with GAS now!
> 
> But what am I supposed to eat next month? Grass? Stones? Ants?


Grass is on the menu!

No worries, yes very raw, i would spend more time building syllables and editing the Attack curves too. It does need to be 'played' if you know what i mean, you could program it poorly and it will sound fake (like any sample library) they have amazing tutorials that show all the features which are a must.

honestly, you're going to want all of them if you liked this one! Freyja and arva are both stunning and jaw dropping.


----------



## Marsen (Jul 22, 2020)

Christopher Rocky said:


> They all compliment each other in tone and range, male, female and children.



That was helpful! Thanks


----------



## Geomir (Jul 22, 2020)

Christopher Rocky said:


> Grass is on the menu!


Being a vegetarian or vegan has many advantages in the end...

Oh I know about Freyja, all the demos / walkthroughs out there are excellent (including the softer style of singing)! For now I will have to skip Arva for sure (a children's choir is not my priority) but it's good to know that all 3 are made with a similar "point of view / programming / interface"!

I will see if I can save money this week (and the next) for the 2 more "important" choirs (male and female). At the price of 165 EUR each (with the Kontakt Player license included!) it's too good to be missed! Meanwhile, this evening I will try to eat some grass to see if I can get used to it...


----------



## Delboy (Jul 22, 2020)

Grass freshly cut with Soy sauce should help with the vocal chords


----------



## Denkii (Jul 22, 2020)

StrezovSampling said:


> Sure! The following choirs will be part of our summer special:
> 
> 
> Rhodope 2 Ethnic Bulgarian Choir
> ...


You say "sure" but I want to point out that it's not so sure for many other devs who like to keep the featured deals a secret. I appreciate your honesty about the sale and what people can expect. Helps people with a limited budget to really think about what to do.


----------



## Delboy (Jul 22, 2020)

50-60% off would be even better


----------



## JohnG (Jul 22, 2020)

Christopher Rocky said:


> heres a quick export so you can hear the dynamics, soft/loud riding the mod wheel in the main syllable builder patch, (keep in mind there are lots of patches, legatos, divisions, clusters, whispers and shouts etc...) I haven't edited anything and its rather quiet with no mastering, be warned there's a shout midway through which is LOUD if you turned up your volume



That does sound great! Thanks for posting it.

Having bought JADE, with its super Mongolian voices, I am now a huge fan of Strezov choir, so will have to puzzle whether to get some / all. 

[note: I have received free products from Strezov Sampling]


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jul 22, 2020)

Delboy said:


> 50-60% off would be even better


Spoiled brat!


----------



## Delboy (Jul 22, 2020)

its the only way to get them all within a budget after spending too much already .... Wotan does sound good though


----------



## Brasart (Jul 22, 2020)

Rhodope is fantastic, can't wait to see what new features you bring to it!


----------



## DANIELE (Jul 22, 2020)

Another question about the performance patch (I'm not finding an answer in the internet): is it possible to choose what syllabe to start with using some keyswitch or maybe some CC?

From what I'm seing it is only possible by using mouse clicking.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 22, 2020)

DANIELE said:


> Another question about the performance patch (I'm not finding an answer in the internet): is it possible to choose what syllabe to start with using some keyswitch or maybe some CC?
> 
> From what I'm seing it is only possible by using mouse clicking.


There is a single key switch that will reset the position to whichever syllable you have selected from said mouse click.


----------



## gussunkri (Jul 22, 2020)

Wow, this thread made me discover Rhodope. I hadn't seen that library before. Really impressive! But even more importantly: I now discovered Le Mystere des Voix Bulgares and Bulgarian choir music in general. I am absolutely astonished! Soooo beautiful!


----------



## Brasart (Jul 22, 2020)

gussunkri said:


> Wow, this thread made me discover Rhodope. I hadn't seen that library before. Really impressive! But even more importantly: I now discovered Le Mystere des Voix Bulgares and Bulgarian choir music in general. I am absolutely astonished! Soooo beautiful!



Besides choir work in Ghost in the Shell (you have to check it out if you've never heard it before, music from the original 1995 and 2004 movies!), one of my favorite piece using (or inspired by, in the case of GitS) bulgarian choirs:


----------



## DANIELE (Jul 22, 2020)

The Serinator said:


> There is a single key switch that will reset the position to whichever syllable you have selected from said mouse click.



Thank you. So I will be forced to use the same loop over and over...mmmh...it's a pity, I love the concept here but I'd like to be able to select syllabes at my will, just to have a little bit of randomization.

Maybe the algorithm behind the curtains cannot perform every combination and needs that specific loop to work well.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 23, 2020)

DANIELE said:


> Thank you. So I will be forced to use the same loop over and over...mmmh...it's a pity, I love the concept here but I'd like to be able to select syllabes at my will, just to have a little bit of randomization.
> 
> Maybe the algorithm behind the curtains cannot perform every combination and needs that specific loop to work well.


That's only for the performance patch itself.

The other patches let you order syllables in any order and also have syllable-specific keyswitches.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jul 23, 2020)

Maybe I haven't read well enough, but I haven't seen info what the performance patch is or seen/heard examples. 
Something like Oceania? Short-Long right on the keys?


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 23, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> Maybe I haven't read well enough, but I haven't seen info what the performance patch is or seen/heard examples.
> Something like Oceania? Short-Long right on the keys?


Here's a video from Strezov on the performance patch. It works the same in Wotan, minus the option to select women since it's an all-male choir.


----------



## DANIELE (Jul 23, 2020)

The Serinator said:


> That's only for the performance patch itself.
> 
> The other patches let you order syllables in any order and also have syllable-specific keyswitches.



I know but there you have to use KS to select the articulation, I'd like to have the freedom of the performance with the flexibility of the other patches.



The Serinator said:


> Here's a video from Strezov on the performance patch. It works the same in Wotan, minus the option to select women since it's an all-male choir.




I already looked at it but I was hoping for some hidden trick to do the job!


----------



## sin(x) (Jul 24, 2020)

Doubleposting this from the other thread, as it seems this one has more existing users (and maybe StrezovSampling can chime in?):

Can someone who uses both Wotan and Freya comment on how those two combine with regards to syllables? I've noticed the available syllables are different, but seem phonetically close (Buh, Chak, Ki, No, Niya, Rih, Seh, Tuhm vs. Luh, Dak, Si, Mo, Liya, Rih, Sheh, Ruhm), which suggests to me that there must be some principle behind it (like choosing the syllables that sound the most idiomatic for each choir while still allowing for combinations where the differences tend to blend away). Or maybe that's wishful thinking?

The sound makes me really want to go in on this, but one of the reasons would be that my current selection of choirs is a spotty hodgepodge where it's all but impossible to mix and match for anything but basic vowels; I'm really looking for a relatively robust and unified sound and syllable selection across the entire range.


----------



## Strezov (Jul 24, 2020)

sin(x) said:


> Doubleposting this from the other thread, as it seems this one has more existing users (and maybe StrezovSampling can chime in?):
> 
> Can someone who uses both Wotan and Freya comment on how those two combine with regards to syllables? I've noticed the available syllables are different, but seem phonetically close (Buh, Chak, Ki, No, Niya, Rih, Seh, Tuhm vs. Luh, Dak, Si, Mo, Liya, Rih, Sheh, Ruhm), which suggests to me that there must be some principle behind it (like choosing the syllables that sound the most idiomatic for each choir while still allowing for combinations where the differences tend to blend away). Or maybe that's wishful thinking?
> 
> The sound makes me really want to go in on this, but one of the reasons would be that my current selection of choirs is a spotty hodgepodge where it's all but impossible to mix and match for anything but basic vowels; I'm really looking for a relatively robust and unified sound and syllable selection across the entire range.


hi sin(x), sorry for my very brief answer (juggling a couple of composing gigs that had the schedules mess up completely due to covid) --- the reason there is a difference with the syllables is that we wanted to capture the rawness and agressiveness of Khazad Dum choir in LOTR (hence CHAK, etc.), and the counterpart in Freyja (Lotlorien choirs ) is "Dak" - so in a way the same vowel, but different attack on the tone - softer, with a soft "d" consonant. Our goal has always been to stay true to the inspiration we had in mind. 

However, when importing/exporting "lyrics" all these are cross-referenced phonetically - so for instance CHAK in Wotan will be matched with some of the 24 wide "ah" vowel syllables in Storm Choir Ultimate. 

To those of you that asked what the difference between Freyja/Wotan and SCU is - I've almost finished scoring a period romantic drama... I could never use SCU there - too aggressive and "attention seeking". Freyja/Wotan can also be softer and magical. That's what we had in mind as a goal. Also, less vibrato (considering! ). 

The performance patch is yes - a combination between shorts and longs, thus enabling you to write/sketch quickly. All suggestions WILL be added to our internal tracking document and will be updated once we get to it. Believe it or not, a lot of people already asked for ALL those features that are included in this update. 

For instance the Velocity Dynamic Influencer, which further expands our polyphonic true legato came from a user suggestions. I believe it was even VI? 

Cheers and wish me luck


----------



## Snarf (Jul 24, 2020)

@sin(x)

In addition to George's reply, here's an earlier thread about the same topic:






Exchanging Syllables Between Strezov Choirs


George Strezov mentions the ability to exchange "Syllabuilder Engine 3.0" templates between Arva, Freyja, and Wotan choirs. Am I understanding that correctly? I'm curious how that is even possible being that the syllables available within each of the libraries are in fact different, and so I'm...




vi-control.net


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 27, 2020)

After WOTAN Male Choir it's now time for the ladies. FREYJA Female Choir available now 40% of the Normal Retail Price. Login into your Strezov User Account and download your free update or buy the product 40% off the Normal Retail Price. (Discount only available until August 3)


----------



## gussunkri (Jul 27, 2020)

I missed Wotan. I assumed the sale lasted until midnight. I am relieved and disappointed in about equal measure. I am relieved because part of me feels I ought not buy too much at these financial less than great times. I can see Rhodope 2 as an unavoidable purchase though. I've really fallen in love with those Bulgarian choirs.


----------



## Geomir (Jul 27, 2020)

gussunkri said:


> I missed Wotan. I assumed the sale lasted until midnight.


Me too!!



gussunkri said:


> I am relieved and disappointed in about equal measure.


Me too!!



gussunkri said:


> I ought not buy too much at these financial less than great times


Me too!!

The similarities stop here! I am not interested in Ethnic Choirs. What stopped me to pull the trigger (but I might still do it 5 minutes before midnight, sadly not now!) is that the VAT is NOT included in the prices, so I realized that if I wanted to have a "complete" Male and Female Choir, I needed 410 EUR instead of 330 EUR! I am sorry but the difference is big for me (at these difficult times)!


----------



## lahatte (Jul 27, 2020)

StrezovSampling said:


> Sure! The following choirs will be part of our summer special:
> 
> 
> Rhodope 2 Ethnic Bulgarian Choir
> ...


How about a bundle package discount as well on those 4?

Thanks.


----------



## ngineer (Jul 27, 2020)

lahatte said:


> How about a bundle package discount as well on those 4?
> 
> Thanks.



A bundle package would be great.
I logged in to get the Wotan deal and was bummed to see that I’d missed it, so a bundle deal would be great.


----------



## axb312 (Jul 27, 2020)

ngineer said:


> A bundle package would be great.
> I logged in to get the Wotan deal and was bummed to see that I’d missed it, so a bundle deal would be great.



I think you do get a cumulative loyalty discount from owning any of the other choir libs. More libs usually means a greater discount on the Lib you want to buy @Strezov ?


----------



## ngineer (Jul 27, 2020)

axb312 said:


> I think you do get a cumulative loyalty discount from owning any of the other choir libs. More libs usually means a greater discount on the Lib you want to buy @Strezov ?



Thanks. I figured that there might be a loyalty discount, but I am hoping —maybe like others who thought the Wotan sale was through tonight — that for those of us who were planning to get multiple items during this significantly discounted flash sale series, maybe, just maybe, there will be a bundle with an equivalent discount at the end.


----------



## coprhead6 (Jul 28, 2020)

ngineer said:


> Thanks. I figured that there might be a loyalty discount, but I am hoping —maybe like others who thought the Wotan sale was through tonight — that for those of us who were planning to get multiple items during this significantly discounted flash sale series, maybe, just maybe, there will be a bundle with an equivalent discount at the end.



I’m in the same boat as you, but I will probably buy Freyja anyway. I’ll let you know about the discount


----------



## Zamenhof (Jul 28, 2020)

coprhead6 said:


> I’m in the same boat as you, but I will probably buy Freyja anyway. I’ll let you know about the discount



I got a small discount on Freyja but I think it's because I own Storm Choir Ultimate.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Aug 3, 2020)

*Add the Ethnic Choir John Powell recorded with for SOLO A Star Wars Story to your arsenal.* Next up in line is RHODOPE 2 Ethnic Bulgarian Choir. Buy it now for 40% off the Normal Retail Price. For existing users login into your Strezov Sampling User Account and download your free update. (Discount only available until August 10)


----------



## Ryan Fultz (Aug 3, 2020)

StrezovSampling said:


> *Add the Ethnic Choir John Powell recorded with for SOLO A Star Wars Story to your arsenal.* Next up in line is RHODOPE 2 Ethnic Bulgarian Choir. Buy it now for 40% off the Normal Retail Price. For existing users login into your Strezov Sampling User Account and download your free update. (Discount only available until August 10)




Hi, purchased this today but do not see a serial code with it in the "my products" page like I do with other products of yours and it doesn't show up in the downloader like other libraries either. 

I also get the message "This instrument belongs to a library that is currently not installed" if trying to load the instrument from the "Files" tab in kontakt.


----------



## yanwenli (Aug 3, 2020)

I imagine there might be a technical issue with some serial numbers they'll sort out soon. I did get a serial number but native instruments says it does not belong to a known product.


----------



## tebling (Aug 3, 2020)

Ryan Fultz said:


> Hi, purchased this today but do not see a serial code with it in the "my products" page like I do with other products of yours and it doesn't show up in the downloader like other libraries either.



Same here. It's not just you.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 3, 2020)

Anybody compared Rhodope to the choir in BALKAN Ethnic Orchestra? Wondering if that library would be a better deal given it also includes ethnic instruments. Includes:

"True Polyphonic Legato Ethnic Quartet Choir featuring Agile Legato for 10 syllables in three different speeds, special layer of 'shake' sustain singing for all patches and the Syllabuilder Version 3 from the Next Generation Choir Series"


----------



## Strezov (Aug 3, 2020)

Ryan Fultz said:


> Hi, purchased this today but do not see a serial code with it in the "my products" page like I do with other products of yours and it doesn't show up in the downloader like other libraries either.
> 
> I also get the message "This instrument belongs to a library that is currently not installed" if trying to load the instrument from the "Files" tab in kontakt.


We'll contact Native Instruments ASAP. On top of that our serials have run out through the night... This will be a long day and it has only just started ...


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 3, 2020)

Thank you for the update George. Please let us when the new serials become available.


----------



## Strezov (Aug 3, 2020)

Will do - already sent them an email. Those of you that have the serials - have you managed to register the library successfully in Native Access?


----------



## Strezov (Aug 3, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Anybody compared Rhodope to the choir in BALKAN Ethnic Orchestra? Wondering if that library would be a better deal given it also includes ethnic instruments. Includes:
> 
> "True Polyphonic Legato Ethnic Quartet Choir featuring Agile Legato for 10 syllables in three different speeds, special layer of 'shake' sustain singing for all patches and the Syllabuilder Version 3 from the Next Generation Choir Series"


It's the same engine (although it doesn't have the latest features). However Balkan's choir is a quartet, while Rhodope is a big choir. So there is a bigger sonic difference.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 3, 2020)

Strezov said:


> Will do - already sent them an email. Those of you that have the serials - have you managed to register the library successfully in Native Access?



Managed to register mine successfully.


----------



## Strezov (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks. Native Instruments were very quick to response so we're slowly starting to hook serials to existing orders. Hopefully you'll be set in the next couple of hours. 

Best,
G.


----------



## Marsen (Aug 4, 2020)

Strezov said:


> Will do - already sent them an email. Those of you that have the serials - have you managed to register the library successfully in Native Access?



Yes, worked fine for me yesterday.


----------



## Ryan Fultz (Aug 4, 2020)

Strezov said:


> Will do - already sent them an email. Those of you that have the serials - have you managed to register the library successfully in Native Access?



Installed and working perfectly now.


----------



## yanwenli (Aug 4, 2020)

Strezov said:


> Will do - already sent them an email. Those of you that have the serials - have you managed to register the library successfully in Native Access?



The serial I was given when I purchased it still is considered invalid by Native Access, but maybe I'm the only one that happened to. I'll wait for a response from support.


----------



## Strezov (Aug 4, 2020)

yanwenli said:


> The serial I was given when I purchased it still is considered invalid by Native Access, but maybe I'm the only one that happened to. I'll wait for a response from support.


Thanks. We'll get to that tomorrow - might need to contact NI for that, but they are also very helpful. I'll ask Tsvetan from our support about this tomorrow.


----------



## gpax (Aug 4, 2020)

This rollout is testing my patience, lol. I would have bought ARVA three weeks ago already...


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 4, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> It's the same choir I think - live recorded of course. Strezov did the sessions.
> oops, sorry - ain't helping you holding back


Do you own it? Is it good? Sounds very Bergersen to me



Delboy said:


> 50-60% off would be even better


60-70% would be EVEN better


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 4, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Do you own it? Is it good? Sounds very Bergersen to me


Nope, don't have it. I don't really have many cases in which I'd use that kind of choir. 
I think those might be the same singers as in Thomas' work. At least they were Strezov sessions.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 4, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> Nope, don't have it. I don't really have many cases in which I'd use that kind of choir.
> I think those might be the same singers as in Thomas' work. At least they were Strezov sessions.


Alright!
Always liked the Bulgarian sound (especially from TSFH) and until now, I didn't even know there was a library for it. Seriously considering it at sale price...

That's also a cool, but different example for what I mean:


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 6, 2020)

So I actually bought Rhodope 2 after a couple of walkthrough videos... Installation and registration via NI access went without any interruptions here!


----------



## JEPA (Aug 6, 2020)

I have a question, were the choirs of Avatar made with a Bulgarian choir or Slovak choir?



is Rhodope a choir to achive similar results? Thanks in advance!


----------



## JEPA (Aug 6, 2020)

JEPA said:


> I have a question, were the choirs of Avatar made with a Bulgarian choir or Slovak choir?
> 
> 
> 
> is Rhodope a choir to achive similar results? Thanks in advance!



ok, this post would be worth a spinoff, but I only want to point out that the Avatar choirs DO have bulgarian type of voices among others... I am interested in Rhodope, maybe I get the resources to buy it in this sale!

Here about Avatar Soundtrack and the ethnomusicology work behind it. Sorry for deviating this thread with my questions!


----------



## Ruffian Price (Aug 6, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> That's also a cool, but different example for what I mean:



I had to check if the guy had any relation to the folks who made the first Orpheus audio demo: http://www.audiogrocery.com/orpheus_ph.htm and it might be just regular plagiarism :(
(not admonishing the use of the loop - that's what they're for - but the buildup flow is identical)


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 6, 2020)

Ruffian Price said:


> I had to check if the guy had any relation to the folks who made the first Orpheus audio demo: http://www.audiogrocery.com/orpheus_ph.htm and it might be just regular plagiarism :(
> (not admonishing the use of the loop - that's what they're for - but the buildup flow is identical)


Wow! Didn't know that. It is the same. But sorry, which one of both is newer? I guess it doesn't matter afterall. Just interesting to see (again) that quite popular songs use the same loops as some lesser known consumer demos.


----------



## Ruffian Price (Aug 6, 2020)

Well, I had it the other way around. It was an EDM single (youtube.com/watch?v=rBc9VqLNido) first, then used to promote the library (they probably spotted the loop). Omiki's track came out _a month before_ and probably didn't get as much traction on release (official upload is at half a million views, promoter upload got picked up). Maybe this is just big room being samey. First time I've heard this loop in the wild was actually the Tales of Zestiria soundtrack!

Sorry for the derail, but I was wrong the first time and couldn't just leave it.


----------



## Strezov (Aug 6, 2020)

It is not plagiarism exactly, since this is a folklore song - recorded as it's written usually. If you're looking for something pretty cool revolving around the same song (Chichovite Konye, or .... "Uncle's Horses"):


----------



## StrezovSampling (Aug 10, 2020)

The final re-release in our Choir Summer Special is ARVA Children Choir. Add some magic to your music and get ARVA Children Choir including two separately recorded boys and girls choirs as well as soloists for your arsenal. Buy it now for 50% off the Normal Retail Price. For existing users login into your Strezov Sampling User Account and download your free update. (Discount only available until August 17)


----------



## lahatte (Aug 10, 2020)

StrezovSampling said:


> The final re-release in our Choir Summer Special is ARVA Children Choir. Add some magic to your music and get ARVA Children Choir including two separately recorded boys and girls choirs as well as soloists for your arsenal. Buy it now for 50% off the Normal Retail Price. For existing users login into your Strezov Sampling User Account and download your free update. (Discount only available until August 17)


Should I see a discount since I have the Freya?

Thanks.


----------



## lahatte (Aug 11, 2020)

Come on, now.....


----------



## make_j (Aug 11, 2020)

No, because only Storm Choir Ultimate and Afflatus have crossgrade paths listed to/from Arva.


----------



## lahatte (Aug 12, 2020)

make_j said:


> No, because only Storm Choir Ultimate and Afflatus have crossgrade paths listed to/from Arva.



Thanks!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Aug 17, 2020)

*The Grand Finale has come:*

FLASH SALE on WOTAN Male Choir, FREYJA Female Choir, RHODOPE 2 Ethnic Bulgarian Choir 40% and ARVA Children Choir 50% off. Offer ends on Aug 24 2020.


----------



## Beans (Aug 17, 2020)

Man, y'all are the worst. Now I've gotta pull the trigger on some of these, after missing the initial sales. How dare you.

(having a good time with Storm Choir Ultimate, Jade, and Afflatus Ch 1!)


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 17, 2020)

Yes! Wotan is for me !!!


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 22, 2020)

Are there any news regarding the Jade Update you can share?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Aug 22, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> Are there any news regarding the Jade Update you can share?



Yes, more on that next week!


----------



## Ryan Fultz (Aug 22, 2020)

StrezovSampling said:


> Yes, more on that next week!



Can’t wait for it to go on sale again, finances made it unpurchasable at the time it released and I’ve been dying to snag it since.


----------



## Beans (Aug 22, 2020)

Well, I grabbed Arva. It's pretty great! Even though it's not my only Childrens choir library, it will definitely have its place.

Not sure how I've managed to end up with Storm Choir Ultimate, Arva, Afflatus Chapter 1, and Jade... but there you have it. Here's to hoping I can hold out and not buy Freyja before the sale ends, because I really shouldn't.


----------



## Technostica (Aug 22, 2020)

This is really tempting. Haven't bought anything over $100 DAW related since Spitfire had a sale late February.
The choirs sound amazing but will sleep on it.


----------



## emilio_n (Aug 22, 2020)

Beans said:


> Well, I grabbed Arva. It's pretty great! Even though it's not my only Childrens choir library, it will definitely have its place.
> 
> Not sure how I've managed to end up with Storm Choir Ultimate, Arva, Afflatus Chapter 1, and Jade... but there you have it. Here's to hoping I can hold out and not buy Freyja before the sale ends, because I really shouldn't.


If you buy Freyja then you will need to buy Wotan as well to have the full set for sure!


----------



## Beans (Aug 22, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> If you buy Freyja then you will need to buy Wotan as well to have the full set for sure!



And that's a reason why I'm trying to hold off on Freyja! Between SCU, Arva, and two non-Strezov choirs (one men+women and one children, in addition to a few choir patches in multi-focus libraries), I like what I see in Freyja, but am not pumped about feeling the urge to add another one on top of that!

I'll fail, eventually. Maybe today. Maybe tomorrow. Probably tomorrow.


----------



## emilio_n (Aug 22, 2020)

Beans said:


> And that's a reason why I'm trying to hold off on Freyja! Between SCU, Arva, and two non-Strezov choirs (one men+women and one children, in addition to a few choir patches in multi-focus libraries), I like what I see in Freyja, but am not pumped about feeling the urge to add another one on top of that!
> 
> I'll fail, eventually. Maybe today. Maybe tomorrow. Probably tomorrow.


I am in the same boat. with the 3 libraries in the cart, looking to the screen and trying to tall to myself that even are great choirs I really don't need. 
I will fail, eventually as well... :-D


----------



## Frederick (Aug 22, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> I am in the same boat. with the 3 libraries in the cart, looking to the screen and trying to tall to myself that even are great choirs I really don't need.
> I will fail, eventually as well... :-D



I've had Arva, Freyja and Wotan in my cart TWICE this week, but I'm not going to fail. I'm strong as they are not on my list of allowed brands I buy stuff from. Same with the AI deal and the OT deals. 

Only 8Dio is on my list, but there's not so much for me on sale this week, so I haven't bought a VI for over a week. I just proved to myself it can be done!


----------



## emilio_n (Aug 22, 2020)

Why AI, OT or Strezov are not in your list of allowed brands? Just curious to know. I love these 3 companies!
I had some big fails with 8Dio in the past so now they are not on my allowed list.


----------



## Frederick (Aug 22, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> Why AI, OT or Strezov are not in your list of allowed brands? Just curious to know. I love these 3 companies!



I'm a collector and buying from too many different brands would lead to total disaster. I started with Spitfire (chose them over VSL and OT). Then the CineSamples bundle came along and I decided to add that brand as well. EastWest at 67% off was too tempting as well. 

After that I was only looking for more choirs and 8Dio's choir sale netted me 6 choirs for 500 Euro, but then Troels got a hold of me, and I learned to appreciate his passion, so that became my 4th orchestral brand, with no regrets. How many do I need? There's something new or a no brainer every two weeks... Why buy it all? It's the illusion you still miss that golden VI that's going to change it all, and we all know that. We all know we should spend less time looking for deals and instead compose more, do more mockups and study more to do better... The brand rule is what makes it easy to curb my GAS.


----------



## Frederick (Aug 22, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> I had some big fails with 8Dio in the past so now they are not on my allowed list.



What VI's did not work out for you? I'm curious, because I'm happy with everything I've got from them.


----------



## Fry777 (Aug 22, 2020)

Afflatus sale next ?


----------



## emilio_n (Aug 22, 2020)

Frederick said:


> What VI's did not work out for you? I'm curious, because I'm happy with everything I've got from them.


I think your rule to restrict the brands have sense. I try to keep on this way more or less too.
Maybe this is the reason that I don't have too many libraries of 8Dio. I bought the Percussion Series and I never used it. Maybe I need to dedicate more time.


----------



## playz123 (Aug 22, 2020)

Interesting...so it's actually way less expensive to buy these choirs as individual items than to buy them in a "bundle"right now 'The norm' usually seems to be that the more you buy the more you save. Anyway, all are worth considering.


----------



## Henu (Aug 22, 2020)

So, I decided to give Arva a shot but decided soon that I don't need it due to having Genesis. Exhaling with relief, I was about to close the browser.... but semi-accidentally clicked Wotan's demos and now I've been trying to justify myself for the whole freaking evening why I shouldn't buy the best-sounding choir I've ever heard in my life. And then I checked Freyja too and started sweating even worse.

I narrowed it down to this:

"But... I have a ton of choirs already"
- Sure! Are you gonna use Dominus or Oceania as you allaround choir? Or maybe CANTUS?

"Ok, well, I get your point. But for some basic work I've usually used some older ones like Voxo...."
- Hahaha, sure...do you also use EW Symphonic Choirs much?

"Well ACTUALLY, I don't own EW Sym....."
- Ok, so how's that Requiem Light in 2020 for exposed work? No? Why not? Or maybe Storm Choir 1? At least that one's only eight years old technology!

"This is unfair. I paid a lot of those libraries earlier and you shouldn't judge libraries by their age anyway!"
- Bullshit. You paid peanuts because you bought them from sales. You know what goes into sale? That's right. OLD PRODUCTS. You know what they say, buy cheap, buy twice.

"Ok, so while I'm more than catered in all sorts of fun and niché stuff, I lack a versatile _allaround_ choir library which stands the standards of today technically while having a great sound as well. So what? I mean, why am I even having this discussion with you?" 
- Just fucking pull the trigger, man. You know you don't have anything that sounds even_ close_ to these babies.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 22, 2020)

Do these now show in the Library in a Kontakt...and do you register them though Native access?


----------



## Marsen (Aug 22, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Do these now show in the Library in a Kontakt...and do you register them though Native access?



Yes and yes.


----------



## Marsen (Aug 22, 2020)

Henu said:


> - Just fucking pull the trigger, man. You know you don't have anything that sounds even_ close_ to these babies.



Oh man, my stomache hurts 

Serously: Buy just one, install, play and see what happens with your GAS.

These choirs makes happy!


----------



## Henu (Aug 23, 2020)

Ok, after convincing myself to do it, I _was_ going to pull the trigger on both Wotan and Freyja but seemingly the service says my VAT number is "invalid", no matter how I try to spell it. 

@StrezovSampling , would you like to chime in what could be the problem? I can assure my VAT number is completely legit and in (too) frequent use.


----------



## Frederick (Aug 23, 2020)

After careful consideration I decided to buy Wotan afterall. I compared the main demo for Wotan with The Fawn video for 8Dio's Insolidus and the tone is different enough (both very beautiful) that I'm convinced Wotan is going to add something here.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 23, 2020)

Henu said:


> So, I decided to give Arva a shot but decided soon that I don't need it due to having Genesis. Exhaling with relief, I was about to close the browser.... but semi-accidentally clicked Wotan's demos and now I've been trying to justify myself for the whole freaking evening why I shouldn't buy the best-sounding choir I've ever heard in my life. And then I checked Freyja too and started sweating even worse.
> 
> I narrowed it down to this:
> 
> ...


This makes me laugh because it sounds so familiar. 

And I got Freya and Wotan. I was able to talk myself out of the other two....


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 23, 2020)

Frederick said:


> I'm a collector and buying from too many different brands would lead to total disaster. I started with Spitfire (chose them over VSL and OT). Then the CineSamples bundle came along and I decided to add that brand as well. EastWest at 67% off was too tempting as well.
> 
> After that I was only looking for more choirs and 8Dio's choir sale netted me 6 choirs for 500 Euro, but then Troels got a hold of me, and I learned to appreciate his passion, so that became my 4th orchestral brand, with no regrets. How many do I need? There's something new or a no brainer every two weeks... Why buy it all? It's the illusion you still miss that golden VI that's going to change it all, and we all know that. We all know we should spend less time looking for deals and instead compose more, do more mockups and study more to do better... The brand rule is what makes it easy to curb my GAS.


How can you call yourself a proper collector if you limit yourself to only a few companies?????

I tried that. It didn't work.


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 23, 2020)

Henu said:


> Just fucking pull the trigger, man. You know you don't have anything that sounds even_ close_ to these babies.



This.


----------



## Henu (Aug 23, 2020)

I find it ironical that after succesfully dodging these for years and the first round of sales, I finally cave in after a whole day of watching reviews and going through my pre-existing libraries and decide to buy them...

....and then I _can't _buy them due to a technical glitch and with my luck the sale ends before this whole VAT issue has been solved. :D


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 23, 2020)

I know there's a lot of love for Genesis, but i don't even use it anymore, thanks to Arva. That's how much i LOVE that library!

And Wotan/Freyja? Let's just say Strezov knows their shit when it comes to choirs!


----------



## Frederick (Aug 23, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> How can you call yourself a proper collector if you limit yourself to only a few companies?????
> 
> I tried that. It didn't work.



Good point! The more because I broke my own rule today TWICE (also got the Audddict solo woodwinds) 

(Actually, I meant I'm the collector type, the type that wants to own complete series, and not so much that I'm a real collector.)


----------



## al_net77 (Aug 23, 2020)

Henu said:


> Ok, after convincing myself to do it, I _was_ going to pull the trigger on both Wotan and Freyja but seemingly the service says my VAT number is "invalid", no matter how I try to spell it.



Have you used the prefix for your country? I see you are from Finland, so insert FI<VAT number>.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 23, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Let's just say Strezov knows their shit when it comes to choirs!



They do. I am loving these choirs.

[note: I have received free products from Strezov Sampling]


----------



## Henu (Aug 23, 2020)

al_net77 said:


> Have you used the prefix for your country? I see you are from Finland, so insert FI<VAT number>.



Thanks- I tried pretty much every way to type it, but nothing worked. I triedout the EU VAT checker- site and it said that the Finnish database is "currently down" which might also explain this all. I tried e.g. Steinberg's VAT id to check that out and got instant results. 

So I'm pretty sure that Strezov checks the eligibility from that EU database and when it doesn't return a valid result (being currently down with the Finnish ones) it automatically gives an error code about "invalid number". It seems that I need to contact them tomorrow and ask more about it. 

Now I'm just having my fingers crossed that the end of the sale tomorrow means that it will still be on tomorrow and not ending when the day turns _into_ 24.8.... :(


----------



## Technostica (Aug 23, 2020)

If I recall correctly from the Jade pre-order this will end tonight and not midnight tomorrow.
I hope to be proved wrong.


----------



## Henu (Aug 23, 2020)

You gotta be fucking kidding me. Well, here goes- just pulled the trigger and made the purchase with taxes and I'll sort them out at the end of the year. After all this, I don't want to take the risk.
The Finnish government will thank me and Mr. Strezov for loaning them 80 € for some time. >.<

Note to self, add that fucking VAT number to the profile for future when the service comes up again in order to avoid a situation like this again.


----------



## Strezov (Aug 23, 2020)

Henu, just send us the VAT number at support contact form and we'll refund it through PayPal and issue a redacted invoice. Yes, we do use the EU database and just FYI in the future just get in touch and our lovely Tsvetan from support will make sure it's all sorted out.


----------



## Technostica (Aug 23, 2020)

Strezov said:


> Henu, just send us the VAT number at support contact form and we'll refund it through PayPal and issue a redacted invoice. Yes, we do use the EU database and just FYI in the future just get in touch and our lovely Tsvetan from support will make sure it's all sorted out.


When exactly does this offer end?


----------



## Beans (Aug 23, 2020)

It appears to end sometime tomorrow. I broke down and bought Freyja (it sounds awesome!), which means I've now got some pretty crazy Strezov choices for choirs: Storm Choir Ultimate, Freyja, and Arva (plus several patches in Jade!).

After also buying Afflatus not long ago, Strezov now ties the most number of libraries I own by a single developer.

I should not buy Wotan. I should not buy Wotan. I should not buy Wotan.

I really shouldn't.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 23, 2020)

Do I download through Website or Native access ?

Might pickup Wotan and Freya...


----------



## Beans (Aug 23, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Do I download through Website or Native access ?



Strezov has a custom downloader that pulls down a bunch of compressed files then unpacks them for you. You'd buy the libraries, download the app, then log into the app. It'll show you what's available to download based on your purchases.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 23, 2020)

Beans said:


> Strezov has a custom downloader that pulls down a bunch of compressed files then unpacks them for you.



Then I just register them with Native access?


----------



## Marsen (Aug 23, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Then I just register them with Native access?



Exact


----------



## Marsen (Aug 23, 2020)

Beans said:


> I should not buy Wotan. I should not buy Wotan. I should not buy Wotan.


----------



## Beans (Aug 23, 2020)

Man, I sure wish there was a crossgrade discount accelerator! After owning Storm Choir Ultimate and Freyja (and Arva), I get where Wotan can add something else, but that's a whole lotta choirs (on top of others outside of Strezov).

Side note, I was comparing Freyja and SCU women, and accidentally used an SCU soloist patch layered with a Freyja legato. It was awesome, having clumsily clicked the soloist instead of the section.


----------



## Bman70 (Aug 23, 2020)

OK someone show a piece they wrote where these choirs make or break the composition.. and some other choir wouldn't do just as well. I mean why are we buying all these sounds if it's not critically elevating our output


----------



## Henu (Aug 23, 2020)

@Strezov , you're AWESOME! Thank you, will do it right away.


----------



## emilio_n (Aug 24, 2020)

Impossible to resit at the end... These choirs are so incredible that finally, I got Wotan, Freyja and Arva...
Now waiting for the following update. Thanks, @Strezov for the sales and for keeping alive so great products with new functionalities.


----------



## widescreen (Aug 24, 2020)

Also got Wotan & Freyja. No Arva, as I already have Genesis.
2 days ago I didn't even know they existed. Damn, would have been better for my wallet if I heard of them later...


----------



## Geomir (Aug 24, 2020)

I am already depressed. I couldn't pull the trigger now for Wotan + Freyja even if I wanted it with all my body and soul.

Congratulations to @Strezov for his decision to make everything compatible with the Kontakt Player. Wotan + Freyja will be the next choir libraries I will own, even if it's going to happen this year or the next.

Excellent sales, excellent prices, he even listened to everyone and added "one extra week of everything on sale again". Awesome way to treat his customers and gain new ones.


----------



## Strezov (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm sure there will be other possibilities. And in the end, music is what's most important at the end. Please don't be depressed about that. We just provide tools that we hope will make people happy and inspired.


----------



## Geomir (Aug 24, 2020)

Strezov said:


> I'm sure there will be other possibilities. And in the end, music is what's most important at the end. Please don't be depressed about that. We just provide tools that we hope will make people happy and inspired.


Thanks to your way of treating your customers and updating your amazing products, I am sure that there will be more opportunities for me in the future.

I know, you are absolutely right, libraries are tools. Some of them just OK, some (like yours) are excellent, and help so much with inspiration and instant results.

But yes I understand that owning Wotan in the future will not automatically make me Howard Shore.


----------



## Geomir (Aug 24, 2020)

To change to a less depressive mood, here you can see my reaction in the next George Strezov Choirs sale:


----------



## Bman70 (Aug 24, 2020)

Geomir said:


> To change to a less depressive mood, here you can see my reaction in the next George Strezov Choirs sale:




Also, the video soundtrack doesn't have any choirs  .


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 24, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Do these now show in the Library in a Kontakt...and do you register them though Native access?


Don't know if it's just me, but having my libraries shown up in the Kontakt library tab is very important! As a Kontakt Full owner, this is still a valid reason to mainly go for Kontakt Player libraries, lol


----------



## Geomir (Aug 24, 2020)

Bman70 said:


> Also, the video soundtrack doesn't have any choirs  .


Good point! Who needs choirs anyway?


----------

